# post haircut picture and romp



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

This was the only one where he wasn't, um, excited. Yes, he has a pink collar. It's a hand-me-down from Katie because DH said, "I'm not buying a collar he's going to outgrow in a month." Party pooper.

romp 1

romp 2


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> View attachment 161754
> 
> 
> This was the only one where he wasn't, um, excited. Yes, he has a pink collar. It's a hand-me-down from Katie because DH said, "I'm not buying a collar he's going to outgrow in a month." Party pooper.
> ...


I love that puppy. And know the pain of excited male dogs.

Also?











Thud's pink collar had hearts and rhinestones.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I love a man in pink! And have rejected many a cute photo because smallish, blonde dog with large, um, excitement isn't something I need on my Facebook.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I does look good on him, doesn't it? 

Ack! I've never had male pets - even my hamsters were female. Boy parts! I never know where to hold him to pick him up.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

cookieface said:


> I does look good on him, doesn't it?
> 
> Ack! I've never had male pets - even my hamsters were female. Boy parts! I never know where to hold him to pick him up.


Yeah, a handful of boyparts is squicky, though the dog never notices. I have to wipe Kabota's boyparts off if we've walked in the rain because he's low enough to the ground to get mud/street grime on it.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey I think the collar matches his coat quite nicely!



Amaryllis said:


> Yeah, a handful of boyparts is squicky, though the dog never notices. I have to wipe Kabota's boyparts off if we've walked in the rain because he's low enough to the ground to get mud/street grime on it.


Same situation with a dog who has dangly girl teats  Koby's excitement has always weirded me out, lol. I like having girls!!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I think it looks fabulous! Pneumo has had pink AND purple glitter soft paws before, and he sports it like a pro.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> Yeah, a handful of boyparts is squicky, though the dog never notices. I have to wipe Kabota's boyparts off if we've walked in the rain because he's low enough to the ground to get mud/street grime on it.


OOh geez, my moms not careful enough to do that aand she had a male ddachshund... eeeew.

hhe is sooo handsome. I love poodles so much! Pink is one of my absolute favorite colors now and i would buy a pale pink or lavender collar for my dog in a heartbeat if I had the money lol.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I cheat with photoshop for those moments, lol


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments! He looks like such a little dog now, not a puppy any more. On the one hand, I'm thankful he's not tracking yard debris into the house constantly. On the other, my baby is growing up. 



grab said:


> I cheat with photoshop for those moments, lol


I wish I had the skills.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are both so beautiful! And as for his lipstick showing, you get use to it honestly. haha And some males grow out of it. I barely notice anymore. I was doing a training class with a group of 3 people. This lady had a young male pup and got so embarrassed because he wouldn't keep it put up. haha I have always had male dogs and so its just a normal thing for me to see now. lol Jasper never really did that, but my mom's Miniature pinscher does it all the time.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

What a handsome boy! Maybe it's just a poodle thing, but he already looks so mature (though I'm sure he doesn't act mature!)


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Damon'sMom said:


> They are both so beautiful! And as for his lipstick showing, you get use to it honestly. haha And some males grow out of it. I barely notice anymore. I was doing a training class with a group of 3 people. This lady had a young male pup and got so embarrassed because he wouldn't keep it put up. haha I have always had male dogs and so its just a normal thing for me to see now. lol Jasper never really did that, but my mom's Miniature pinscher does it all the time.


IIts not really natural to be squicked by wing Wang's anyway... society kind odf conditions us to be conscious and hide such things but if it weren't for that wed probably run around naked in summer llmao. I personally never cared when i had male dogs... its natural


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sooooo cute. He's gotten so big already! How old is he now?


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

They are such gorgeous dogs and look like they've learned to play very nicely together  They do grow up so so quickly! I showed my husband the video and he said, "so when are we getting Charlie a little brother/sister to romp with?"


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

They're getting better at playing together and I'm sure it will improve as Tyson gets bigger. He's 17 weeks/4 months. He was at the vet today and weighed 24 lbs.; Katie hovers around 42. So far, he's much more reserved than Katie. For example, a Katie-style greeting is "OMG! It's my favorite person! Let me jump over your head and lick your ears on the way around!" Tyson is more, "Oh, hi there. Would you care to pet my soft fur?" I'd be happy if he stayed more laid back.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

cookieface said:


> They're getting better at playing together and I'm sure it will improve as Tyson gets bigger. He's 17 weeks/4 months. He was at the vet today and weighed 24 lbs.; Katie hovers around 42. So far, he's much more reserved than Katie. For example, a Katie-style greeting is "OMG! It's my favorite person! Let me jump over your head and lick your ears on the way around!" Tyson is more, "Oh, hi there. Would you care to pet my soft fur?" I'd be happy if he stayed more laid back.


That's the cutest description ever! I think charlie and katie would get along very well lol


----------

